# Are Ozmo's testicles normal??



## ozmo

Hi everyone,

I am concerned about Oz's one testicle, and taking him to the vet for a checkup tomorrow, but would like to hear if anyone has any opinion, or experience with something similar or perhaps a vet on this forum.. or if this is normal for a german shepherd?

His one testicle seems to have a cone shaped growth to it which is darker in pigment then the rest of his testicle.

I'm freaking out thinking this is a tumour or some kind of unnatural growth on his testicle....

He is about 15 1/2 months old.


Thanks in advance..


----------



## huntergreen

looks like just pigmentation on the pics, could be a vericose vein. either way might be a good time for neutering.


----------



## ozmo

Bad picture, its not just a colour/pigmentation its more of a cone shaped lump figure on the edge of his testicle.


----------



## ozmo

Well, im convinced its this;

"It is possible that it is a normal structure called epididymus. This is part of the normal anatomy of the testicle and is used for storage of spermatazoa. They can be very prominant. 
It is unlikely to be cancerous based on the time frame it has been present."
*Source:*

I am a vet 


He has had it for a long time ever since his testicles dropped as a pup, hes had one funny testicle that was coned shaped.. I thought nothing of it really until now.

I won't neuter him... he is one in a million and I want to breed him to a worthy female one day and keep one of his pups.

Plus, I want him to fill out and mature and be his dads size. He is only 15 months old.

Going to see the VET still, his health is the most important priority.


----------



## MadLab

Looks similar to my dog

One is slightly different and more cone shaped with a darker end.

I think it is normal


----------



## Rainer

MadLab said:


> Looks similar to my dog
> 
> One is slightly different and more cone shaped with a darker end.
> 
> I think it is normal


Rai has the same thing - his left one. I always just thought it was a callous of some sort. One testicle hangs lower than the other by a little bit.


----------



## wolfy dog

I would let a vet look at it to ease my mind. But be aware that the advice will probably be to neuter him.
One time WD had an imbedded tick in his testicle and the vet asked me if she could just neuter him instead of taking the tick out. "Sure"....like if you hurt your hand, why not amputate the entire arm? NO! Of course not.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Ozmo,

Yesterday I saw that my German Shepherd (34 months) has a very similar bump in one of his testicle (attaching 2 pictures).

Tomorrow I am taking him to the vet to practice an ultrasonography.
Could you please share what was the final diagnosis of your dog?

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected]

2 pictures


----------



## AMJN

[email protected] said:


> 2 pictures


Did you have a find out what was wrong with him?


----------



## Fodder

AMJN said:


> Did you have a find out what was wrong with him?


neither member have logged on in over 5yrs.
testicles of both dogs look normal imo.


----------

